# Table saw



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ok I brought this home from work several months ago. @Kevin came by yesterday and brought some awesome wood with him to trade for a vacuum pump I got for him. Most of it is plank type wood that would work best for flat work. Me I am a turner and don't know a lot about flat work or table saws. Unit didn't work so being mechanical I tore into it to find both brushes were stuck and not touching the armature. Cleaned everything up and tested and thing runs just fine. Now to figure out how to use it. It ain't much but I bet it works better that the 35.00 home depot clearance one I tried using but had way to much blade wobble.
















New beginnings I guess!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a good saw. Back when I was still in construction my old boss bought one and we used it primarily for finish work. I really like the rack and pinion fence. I am going to ditch my pos saw in the near future and will be looking for a Dewalt or Bosch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Rodney you had told me pen blanks too - use it to trade for bigger stuff there's some good trade stuff there eh. Nice score on the saw.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 25, 2016)

OH No! No trady Me Keepa those pieces!!! Thats why I got the saw working gonna learn me some flat work like @Mike1950. I figure if the  can do a young whipper snapper like me ought too as well!!


Rodney

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> OH No! No trady Me Keepa those pieces!!! Thats why I got the saw working gonna learn me some flat work like @Mike1950. I figure if the  can do a young whipper snapper like me ought too as well!!
> 
> 
> Rodney



WHAT!!!!!!!!!  DERN young whippersnappers- no respect for

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2016)

Make some push sticks....and use em...
A couple 3/4" thick ones and some 1/4" ones...i use pine or poplar so if it does get touched by the blade it doesn't catch easily. It will just slice through it. And maybe make a feather board?


----------

